# Started on a bigger log yesterday.



## gr8scott72 (Apr 8, 2011)

I setup and made two cuts on a bigger log yesterday then today, switched to my 60" bar and made one more cut.

Water oak that is about 28" diameter and just over 9' long.

Hard to get an idea of the size of this slab since there's nothing to reference it to:






But here you can see the mill with the 60" bar on it and get a pretty good idea:





Like my little stack of logs waiting to be milled in the background?





Someone had asked how to keep the slab from falling off after cut all the way through if it's on a slope:





Had to switch to the 60" because I can only get 26.25" from the 32" bar even drilled through the sprocket. I can probably get another inch if I drill one more hole closer to saw on the bar. Even though this shows about 25", it was wider than that at one point. Took forever to setup to the 60" bar. The chain was in need of a good bit of attention and I'm really glad I did. It cut right through at a pretty decent speed. I timed it at 17 minutes to cut 25" wide by just over 9' long and that is including a couple of stops to refill the aux oiler, take a couple of pictures, and set the wedges. Timed it just right on this cut. I was done cutting and the saw was idling, cooling down and after a few minutes, it ran out of gas.





How's that for some pretty grain?





Somebody want to come help me move these monsters?


----------



## discounthunter (Apr 8, 2011)

nice work.water oak can get some nice color to it and it spalts pretty easy.


----------



## deeker (Apr 8, 2011)

Great job!!

Looks great, keep posting 'em!


----------



## betterbuilt (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice pics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## willbarryrec (Apr 9, 2011)

> Nice pics. Thanks for posting.



x3!

Nice looking oak....Plans for it?


----------



## Daninvan (Apr 9, 2011)

Scott,

Great looking slabs - The grain looks good and the spalted part is quite interesting too. Lots of character in them, but I don't see too many knots, looks pretty high grade to me!

Looks like you are cutting just over an inch thick(?). I've always found that I get more cupping from oak than many other species, wondering what your experience has been with it?

I was going to suggest upgrading your bar from 32 to 36, as the 36 would be a lot easier to use than the 60, but still give you 4" more over the 32. Depends how many logs you get between 26.25 and 30.25 I suppose! Probably not that many in reality, so I guess the 32 and 60 are a good set. Easier/cheaper just to drill closer to the powerhead as you mention to get that extra inch. 

You could also take the bark off for the widest cuts where the log width is too tight, looks like you will reduce the diameter by close to 2" on this log if you were to do so. I find spending a few minutes with the axe to peel off a bit of bark is a lot easier than bringing out the big bar. Of course, once the big bar is up and running, it's hard to beat it for fun!

I notice quite a bit of cracking in the slab in the photo where you are measuring the length. Looks like you are going to have to cut off close to a foot on that end in order to get past the cracks. Otherwise the cracking will only get worse as the log dries. 

It might be too late now, but you should end seal the logs in your pile if you haven't done so already, you will likely lose similar amounts of length on them. (You probably know this already, but for others who are listening at home, logs should have their ends sealed to prevent cracking as soon as possible after being felled.)

Keep up the good work!

Dan

PS. I vote for adding "it's" and "its" to your signature!


----------



## DG2244 (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful wood! What are your plans for it? Do you sell it or use it yourself?


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 9, 2011)

Daninvan said:


> Scott,
> 
> Great looking slabs - The grain looks good and the spalted part is quite interesting too. Lots of character in them, but I don't see too many knots, looks pretty high grade to me!
> 
> ...


 
That last slab I cut was 2.5" and the one before was just over 3". I don't really have any experience at all with drying it so we'll see.

I'm not going to be spending more money on bars for a while so I'll just have to deal with what I have.

All of those logs had endseal applied very soon after I got them.

I don't have any plans for the wood right now but just to store them for future use.


----------



## redoakneck (Apr 9, 2011)

I am new to milling and wonder why you set those metal rails on the cut log. Is it easier than just using the cut face??

Nice pics, makes my back ache just looking at those monsters!!!


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 9, 2011)

redoakneck said:


> I am new to milling and wonder why you set those metal rails on the cut log. Is it easier than just using the cut face??
> 
> Nice pics, makes my back ache just looking at those monsters!!!


 
I found that without the rails, starting the cuts and coming out of the cuts was harder and sometimes ended up with a slab with a slight slope at the end of the cut. The problem with that is that cut is the guide for the next cut and your slope gets worse and worse the further you go into the log. With the rails, even if you mess up one cut, the next cut is guided by your rails instead of your messed up cut.

No worries on the back, I have this little helper:


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 10, 2011)

Big logs slabs and a 'little helper' to carry them.....this is just too much:msp_w00t:

Way to go!!!




Scott B


----------



## Daninvan (Apr 10, 2011)

gr8scott72 said:


> That last slab I cut was 2.5" and the one before was just over 3".



Excellent! Those are beasts. The little helper is essential with that much weight.

Dan


----------



## redoakneck (Apr 11, 2011)

Very cool helper!!!

I'll start looking in the junk yard for some rails or an old long ladder.


----------



## MR4WD (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice work!

I use a 42" on my 3120 all the time, even for cutting 8x8's. I find it balances really nicely, it's just heavy 

What do you use for rails on your first cut?


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 12, 2011)

MR4WD said:


> Nice work!
> 
> I use a 42" on my 3120 all the time, even for cutting 8x8's. I find it balances really nicely, it's just heavy
> 
> What do you use for rails on your first cut?


 
Something like this:


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 12, 2011)

Finished the log today. Well, I might get one more off the top piece. I got 5 2.5" and one 3.5" slab. (and maybe one more 2.5" slab)


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 14, 2011)

Cleared a place under the carport to stack these. Guess I'll just be drying these outside since they are so big and heavy.


----------



## mtngun (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautiful wood. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## AaronB (Apr 14, 2011)

Awesome wood, love the 2nd picture in your post #16 there. That will look really good in a wood working project. Hope I get some cool wood like that someday.


----------



## john taliaferro (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for posting pictures, what temperature was it when you were milling {for Aaron }


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 15, 2011)

john taliaferro said:


> thanks for posting pictures, what temperature was it when you were milling {for Aaron }


 
It's already been up in the upper 80s but mostly still pretty pleasant. That won't last much longer here in Mississippi.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 15, 2011)

Been trying to figure out an efficient way to stack my wood outside(off the ground).....

What is that under the stack(last photo you posted-think it's post #17)? Those deck/4x4 blocks with 2by stock as cross members?

That one of those 'carport' things your under?




Scott B


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 15, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> Been trying to figure out an efficient way to stack my wood outside(off the ground).....
> 
> What is that under the stack(last photo you posted-think it's post #17)? Those deck/4x4 blocks with 2by stock as cross members?
> 
> ...


 
Yep and yep!


----------

